# To be anal about something



## iKevin

Hey forummensen ;D,

Tsjah...weer een zin die ik niet weet te vertalen in het Nederlands ahaha. ''To be anal about something'' komt van ''anal retentive'' en betekent dat je wilt dat iets altijd op een bepaalde meneer moet gebeuren, dat je snel geïrriteerd bent en conservatief...

Om een gokje te wagen: muggenziften/mierenneuken? Naar mijn gevoel lijkt het wel een beetje op elkaar, maar misschien zit ik wel helemaal fout...

Bij voorbaat dank,

Kevin


----------



## Lopes

iKevin said:


> ''To be anal about something'' komt van ''anal retentive'' en betekent dat je wilt dat iets altijd op een bepaalde *meneer* moet gebeuren,



Eeehhmm... 

De twee voorbeelden die jij geeft betekenen m.i. meer dat je op alle kleine details let, tot in het vervelende toe. Dus niet helemaal hetzelfde. Wat dan wel een goede vertaling is zou ik nu even niet weten helaas.


----------



## Kayla321

Klein denkraam? (http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denkraam)


----------



## Kaatjecactus

Kayla321 said:


> Klein denkraam? (http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denkraam)


Volgens mij betekent dat meer "kleingeestig".

Ik dacht zelf eerst aan zagen of zeuren, maar die hebben ook een iets andere betekenis.


----------



## iKevin

Wel een leuk woord zeg o: 'denkraam'


----------



## Church89

ik zou ''being anal'' niet vertalen met kleingeestig. Being anal about something is dat je ergens ''anal'' over bent, je kunt bijvoorbeeld anal zijn over het feit dat je je kamer altijd schoon wilt hebben.

hier wat voorbeelden

"I'm anal about my car being tidy ''
" I am fairly anal about my house being clean"

sommige mensen vergelijken het een beetje met ''Obsessive compulsive disorder'' trekjes. Oftewel, je kunt er niet zo goed tegen als je auto dus NIET schoon is. Maar dit betekent niet per definitie dat je auto wel altijd schoon is. Ik ben zelf bijvoorbeeld erg anal over het hebben van een schoon bureau, omdat ik me erger aan het feit dat ik niet goed kan werken wanneer deze rommelig is. Schoon is 'ie echter bijna nooit..


----------



## Peterdg

Zou "geobsedeerd zijn door" niet kunnen werken?


----------



## Church89

Peterdg said:


> Zou "geobsedeerd zijn door" niet kunnen werken?



losjes misschien, want je kunt bijv. geobsedeerd zijn door eten, een object, een bepaalde film, persoon etc. Dan vind ik de term '' to be anal '' niet echt toepasbaar.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

misschien

_ergens pietluttig over doen_

Brown.


----------



## iKevin

Dat komt er al wat dichter bij, he?


----------



## Church89

Brownpaperbag said:


> misschien
> 
> _ergens pietluttig over doen_
> 
> Brown.



niet mee eens, want je doet niet ergens ''pietluttig'' over, het is gewoon een persoonlijk iets. Je hebt graag je kamer/auto/huis schoon, maar om het pietluttig te noemen gaat gewoonweg te ver.


----------



## Peterdg

En wat denk je over "maniakaal zijn"?

_Ik ben (echt) een maniak wat betreft ..._


----------



## Church89

Ik heb het even nagevraagd aan mijn vriendin, en ze zegt dat ''to be anal'' gewoon letterlijk een afkorting is van ''anal (retentive)''  Het betekent dus hetzelfde.


----------



## Kayla321

Maar als je dat in het NL zegt, snapt niemand wat je bedoelt, dus dat helpt niet echt, lijkt me. *trekt één wenkbrauw op*


----------



## iKevin

Ik was toch zo vasthoudend anaal gisteren...

XD...dikke nee dus.


----------



## Kaatjecactus

Een stokpaardje hebben? 
Bijvoorbeeld: een schone kamer is een van mijn stokpaardjes.


----------



## Joannes

Peterdg said:


> Zou "geobsedeerd zijn door" niet kunnen werken?


Of beter: *obsessief doen over*
Church89 had een punt in #8 maar dat gaat niet op voor *obsessief*.

Toegegeven, *obsessief* is qua term niet zo krachtig als *anal*, maar het is zeker niet zo dat ze enkel in de medische wereld gebruikt wordt.

De constructie met *doen over* drukt ook irritatie uit, in tegenstelling tot bvb. *obsessief bezig zijn met* dat gebruikt kan worden voor een neutralere vaststelling zonder irritatie.


----------



## Church89

Ik ben het met joannes eens; maar '''being anal about something'' kan wel vaak gezien worden als iets wat bij andere irritatie opwekt.


----------



## iKevin

Zou een ''controlfreak zijn over'' of iets meer Nederlands een ''controlfanaat'' misschien ook kunnen? Anders ga ik toch maar voor obsessief doen over =P


----------



## Joannes

Zeker. *Controlefreak* zeg je in het Nederlands. Met *-fanaat* wordt eigenlijk niet gebruikt en het klinkt wat raar - alsof iemand enthousiast wordt van controle maar het daarom niet noodzakelijk nodig heeft; hij/zij heeft het gewoon graag en heeft T-shirts en vlaggen die dat uitdrukken. 

Een controlefreak lijkt in het algemeen van alles op de hoogte te moeten zijn en de dingen zien gebeuren zoals hij/zij het wil. Obsessief doen over iets kan ook specifieker over één dingetje zijn. Naargelang wat het beste past..


----------



## RogerXY

Volgens mij is het veel eenvoudiger dan jullie denken, je zegt toch gewoon:
*Ik kan niet tegen *.... een slordig bureau.


----------



## D1111

"To be anal about details" betekent dat je erg perfectionistisch bent en alles tot in de kleinste details wil uitwerken volgens mij.


----------



## jaapdeschaap

*Ik weet dat dit topic al een tijdje niet gebruikt wordt maar heb hier wel een goede definitie.*

Similar to that is a person who is excessively concerned with the correctness of details – this person is anal retentive (or sometimes anal for short).

If your friend Bill believes EXTREMELY strongly in eating organic food, and refuses to eat anything that has even a tiny bit of a non-organic ingredient, you could say: 

 “Bill is really anal about his all-natural diet. Don’t even think about offering him anything that’s not organic.”

*Gerelateerd aan Anal is, mensen die Anal zijn hebben vaak dit ook als "vervelende"eigenschap*

People like this often have some hang-ups. A “hang-up” is when you are obsessed or have an excessive focus on something, or something bothers you excessively (usually some small thing): 

 “My wife has a hang-up about the way her books are organized. She yells at me if I accidentally put a book back on the shelf in the wrong place!” 

“Bob’s got a real hang-up about his height. He’s so insecure that he imagines no woman will ever want to date a short guy like him.” 

*
iemand die van alles het detail weet is meer een "Buff" of een "Maven"
*
If a person is knowledgeable about a specific area, they can be called a buff or a maven –
for example, a history buff or a comic book maven. 
 “My teacher is a real grammar buff – she knows every single rule and all its details.”
 “We’re looking for a fashion maven to help design the costumes for the play.”



*Denk er wel om dat dit slangs zijn en dat je dit alleen gebruikt onder vrienden *


----------



## eno2

Het wijkt af van de topic, maar In English Only heb ik me verdiept in 'buff' (waar ik onzekerheden over koesterde) en wat je zegt klopt. Dat bracht me ook in contact met 'maven', dat uiteindelijk zo in mijn database opgenomen werd: 

_A maven_ (also mavin) is a trusted expert in a particular field, _who seeks to pass knowledge on to others_.

Over to be anal (about), een uitdrukking die ik niet kende en wel even van opkeek. 



 Google 



> The term *anal* retentive (also *anally* retentive), often abbreviated to *anal*, is used to describe a person who pays such attention to detail that it becomes an obsession and may be an annoyance to others, potentially to the detriment of the *anal*-retentive person. The term derives from Freudian psychoanalysis.
> *Anal retentiveness - Wikipedia*
> Anal retentiveness - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Feedback
> About this result
> *Urban Dictionary: Don't be anal*
> Urban Dictionary: Don't be anal
> When someone is being anal about something, he is choosing to be an asshole. He is choosing to be tight and strong minded like the anal sphincter. Therefore, you tell him; "Don't be anal".
> *Anal dictionary definition | anal defined - YourDictionary*
> www.yourdictionary.com › Dictionary Definitions › anal
> An example of someone who is anal is a person who always lines up his socks by color and by level of wear, who perfectly folds them and puts them into specific boxes in his dresser and who insists on wearing them in a particular order. The definition of anal is something that is associated with or near the opening in the .



Geobsedeerd is aangegeven in de draad en ook hier in de resultaten. 
Doe niet zo geobsedeerd.
Ik ben geobsedeerd ordelijk. 

Verwonderlijk is dat het dichtknijpen van de sluitspier (anal retention) gebruikt wordt om te zeggen dat je 'geobsedeerd bent' over iets. Ik vind dat moeilijk of niet te vertalen met behoud van een fysiologische verwijzing naar de anus regio of naar moeilijke stoelgang. Tenzij misschien met 'geconstipeerd doen'. Geconstipeerd doen gaat dan meestal wel over kleinzieligheid. Wat dan weer niet goed spoort met 'being anal' zoals Church zegt: 



Church89 said:


> ik zou ''being anal'' niet vertalen met kleingeestig. Being anal about something is dat je ergens ''anal'' over bent, je kunt bijvoorbeeld anal zijn over het feit dat je je kamer altijd schoon wilt hebben.
> 
> hier wat voorbeelden
> 
> 
> sommige mensen vergelijken het een beetje met ''Obsessive compulsive disorder'' trekjes. Oftewel, je kunt er niet zo goed tegen als je auto dus NIET schoon is.


-----
De oplossing van RogerXY: 




RogerXY said:


> Volgens mij is het veel eenvoudiger dan jullie denken, je zegt toch gewoon:
> *Ik kan niet tegen *.... een slordig bureau.



Dat is een litotes. Je zegt het negatief, omgekeerd. 

Het speciale aan 'to be anal'  is, dat het negatief klinkt, maar effectief positief gebruikt wordt: 

"I'm anal about my car being tidy ''
" I am fairly anal about my house being clean" =>

Litotes keert dat om: 

Ik kan er niet tegen dat mijn auto niet proper is. (litotes)


Litotes laat wel het behoud van  de fysiologische verwijzing toe: 

*"Ik knijp mijn billen dicht als mijn auto/huis niet proper is"
*
Wij moeten het dus negatief uitdrukken en de Engelstaligen niet.


----------



## jaapdeschaap

Ik denk ook dat men beter niet kan zoeken naar de Nederlandse betekenis van Engelse en met name Slang worden en termen, om de simpele reden dat:

1. worden zijn met regelmaat dubbelzinnig en het hangt dan erg af van de context en intonatie
2. in sommige gevallen wordt er een gevoel of sfeer omschreven met 1 simpel woord of zin, en hebben wij dat woord simpel weg niet!

In plaats daavan is het raadzamer om worden in context te leren.

Ik realiseer me dat ik nu erg off-topic ga dus mods voel je vrij deze post te verwijderen.

Mijn bron van me vorige post is trouwens dit: https://www.espressoenglish.net/learn-slang-informal-english-easily/


----------



## bibibiben

Met een vertaling als _gefixeerd _blijf je in dezelfde hoek als _anal(ly) retentive, _dus de hoek van Freuds psychoanalyse:

He's anal about keeping his car tidy.
Hij is gefixeerd op het netjes houden van zijn auto.
Of: Hij is erop gefixeerd dat z'n auto netjes blijft.

Zo af en toe kom je ook _anaal gefixeerd _tegen. Enkele Googleresultaten:

"In freudiaanse termen was Gandhi anaal gefixeerd; in hedendaags taalgebruik zou je hem een control-freak noemen."

"Chandler is de grappige, Monica de obsessieve, Ross de anaal gefixeerde, Phoebe de grillige, Rachel de licht excentrieke en Joey de hongerige."

"Een verfijnde marteling, want het is onmogelijk een klacht hierover te formuleren zonder over te komen als een totaal anaal gefixeerde zeurkous - wat ik misschien wel ben, wie zal het zeggen."


----------



## eno2

Jaja gefixeerd is helemaal het woord, proficiat.

Maar anaal gefixeerd niet. Wel pejoratief bruikbaar, bijna als een scheldterm.

Maar begin a.u.b. daar niet mee in het Nederlandse taalgebied voor: helemaal gericht zijn op, zich geestelijk vrijwel geheel bezighouden met, in de ban zijn van …. Dat is een geheel ander register.

(Daarbij de erkenning van realiteitswaarde van de psychoanalyse en de lichtsterkte van de ster van Freud is dovend).


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> (Daarbij de erkenning van realiteitswaarde van de psychoanalyse en de lichtsterkte van de ster van Freud is dovend).



Bijvoorbeeld in het domein van de lapsus linguae (OK hier lapsus calami, maar kom):



iKevin said:


> Hey forummensen ;D,
> 
> Tsjah...weer een zin die ik niet weet te vertalen in het Nederlands ahaha. ''To be anal about something'' komt van ''anal retentive'' en betekent dat je wilt dat iets altijd op een bepaalde *meneer* moet gebeuren,
> 
> Kevin



Waarvan wiki zegt:
Lapsus linguae:


> An outdated explanation for the occurrence of speech errors is the one of Sigmund Freud, who assumed that speech errors are the result of an intrapsychic conflict of concurrent intentions.[1] "Virtually all speech errors [are] caused by the intrusion of repressed ideas from the unconscious into one's conscious speech output", Freud explained.[1] This gave rise to the expression Freudian slip. His theory was rejected because only a minority of speech errors were explainable by his theory.[1]



Terwijl ik eigenlijk dacht dat je zo ongeveer alles kon expliceren met Freudiaanse theorieën.


----------

